# Three people in my church had bad reactions to their second COVID shot.



## debodun (Jul 13, 2021)

Their names were on this week's prayer list. I can't say if they had any underlying medical issues, though.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 13, 2021)

I thought boosters were not available yet.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 13, 2021)

Their second shot?


----------



## chic (Jul 13, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Their second shot?


My question also. Isn't is a bit soon for a booster?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2021)

debodun said:


> Their names were on this week's prayer list. I can't say if they had any underlying medical issues, though.


There are no "booster" shots yet, what are you talking about Deb?  What were their "bad" reactions, and which vaccines did they receive?


----------



## terry123 (Jul 13, 2021)

Correct, no booster shots yet.  Deb must have been thinking of the 2nd shot.  What worries me now is the Delta variant that has now shown up in the Methodist Hospital here in Houston.  It was on the 10 news tonight.


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2021)

Isn't the second shot considered a booster?


----------



## chic (Jul 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> Isn't the second shot considered a booster?


No. You need two shots of Moderna or Pfizer to be fully vaccinated. 1 shot is just  for J&J's vaccine. So a third shot is a booster shot.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 14, 2021)

chic said:


> No. You need two shots of Moderna or Pfizer to be fully vaccinated. 1 shot is just  for J&J's vaccine. So a third shot is a booster shot.


Correct!  I had 2 shots of the Moderna and am fully vaccinated.  Any third shot would be a booster!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2021)

What is a "bad reaction," Deb?  

Many people had various "bad reactions" to that second shot (including myself). Nothing life-threatening, just felt pretty sick for a day or two. I haven't heard of people dying after getting the vaccine, at least not due to the vaccine. Of course, people die all the time for various reasons. And there might have been very few who got allergic reactions, but that could happen with any vaccine.  

In general, considering the threat from this disease, and the numbers of people getting the vaccine, I'd say it's probably one of the safest vaccines available to humankind. I don't know the percentage who got seriously sick from it (or died), but it doesn't matter. The antagonism to this vaccine has nothing to do with illness or medical safety. The percentage could be practically zero (and probably is), and those who have been led down the anti-vax garden path will still keep digging up the very rare cases proving how dangerous it is.


----------



## debodun (Jul 14, 2021)

Sunny said:


> What is a "bad reaction," Deb?


The prayer list didn't go into details.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 14, 2021)

Blah I still feel lousy from the second shot but hey no Covid. I'm sensitive to everything anyway so it's no surprise. The worst for me is nerve pain. It's now in my left triceps muscle and shoots down my arm to my hand. It finally gone from my leg though yay. If people are ill from the second shot then believe them. Surprise. The Covid vaccine has side effects booga-booga.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jul 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> The prayer list didn't go into details.


That's the issue. Not enough info as to what "bad reactions" mean. I felt tired, had low grade fever and some soreness at the location for 36 to 48 hours. Some people may think that was a bad reaction. But as CDC stated, the side effects show the vaccine is working. Now, if that church member had blood clots or had to be rush to the hospital, then that is a whole different reaction.


----------



## Remy (Jul 14, 2021)

That's too bad. Everyone reacts different. I had zilch reaction to either shot which is my norm. I don't even get local reactions to tetanus shots.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 14, 2021)

Pfizer is a 2 shot immunization.  I was sick with both, but I do not consider that a bad reaction.   It indicates that I already had antibodies from having had COVID in the first place, and was merely making more.  Sure, I felt awful for a couple of days, but nothing beyond that.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Jul 14, 2021)

I had Modern back in February and March,no serious reaction other than the sore arm and a very slight headache.
My daughter and daughter in law both got some reaction,bad headaches,some body aches,they had Pfizer.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 14, 2021)

Remy said:


> That's too bad. Everyone reacts different. I had zilch reaction to either shot which is my norm. I don't even get local reactions to tetanus shots.



When I got the second pneumonia vaccine shot the injection site swelled to the size of a baseball. No kidding, I could hold it in my hand like a baseball. Doc said I should have called her. What would she have done? Tell me to put ice on it and call back if it gets any bigger. It went down eventually geez.


----------



## Remy (Jul 14, 2021)

Judycat said:


> When I got the second pneumonia vaccine shot the injection site swelled to the size of a baseball. No kidding, I could hold it in my hand like a baseball. Doc said I should have called her. What would she have done? Tell me to put ice on it and call back if it gets any bigger. It went down eventually geez.


Wow, that's a pretty severe reaction.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 14, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> That's the issue. Not enough info as to what "bad reactions" mean. I felt tired, had low grade fever and some soreness at the location for 36 to 48 hours. Some people may think that was a bad reaction. But as CDC stated, the side effects show the vaccine is working. Now, if that church member had blood clots or had to be rush to the hospital, then that is a whole different reaction.


I had the same for 2 days and thought my left arm was going to fall off.  Those are normal side effects.  Anything more would be serious.  I am watching the news for anything about a booster shot.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 15, 2021)

Last I heard booster shot is given a year later like flu shot.


----------

